# Gaboon viper



## DnKslr (May 31, 2004)

Took these pictures at the KC zoo this weekend. Very nice coloration on this snake!


----------



## sanguinarian (May 31, 2004)

Nice Pics. Gaboons are gorgeous. I have a Gaboon postcard from the Bronx Zoo on my wall. I tried decorating a bundt cake like a Gaboon but it turned out to be a mess. You really have to have the right consistency with the icing. I will have to try again sometime. Eye lash vipers are nice looking too.

_GOD bless,Clint


----------



## DnKslr (May 31, 2004)

This snake happen to catch my eye with the patterns. They had other snakes but many of them weren't out so I couldn't get a good photo. This guy is so photogenic though, if they weren't deadly, I might have one for myself


----------



## sanguinarian (May 31, 2004)

Punisher has a Gaboon viper. I read somewhere that they are in no rush to bite people. I remember a news story about a guy who worked at a small reptile zoo in the NY area that got bit by one during feeding time. I think the Bronx zoo had the antivenim. I wonder if Punisher has the antivenim for his critters. I wonder if I am spelling anitvenim correctly. On his list of snakes he has a cobra, eyelash viper, and a bunch of wrigglies I would not want to get too close to. They are pretty though.

-GOD bless,Clint


----------



## Lasiodora (May 31, 2004)

sanguinarian said:
			
		

> I read somewhere that they are in no rush to bite people.



That is the reason that guy at the Long Island reptile museum got bit. He got careless and tried to pull the water bowl out of the snakes cage while it was in there.  You must always show respect to a venomous animal, no matter how placid it is. Most private venomous snake owners do not keep anti venin. It is extremely expensive (at least in the States). A single vial of anti-venin
can cost up to $100. A patient may require as many as twenty vials (depending on the snake species and severity of the bite). This does not include other medical bills. One bite can end up costing you up to $100k. It's nothing to play with. 

With that said, gaboons are very beautiful.
Mike


----------



## Yve (Jun 1, 2004)

Gaboons are my favourite hots in terms of looks....rhinoceros viper is second in line.


----------



## MizM (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow, they don't look that beautiful on t.v. Great pic! Aren't they the species with the longest fangs in the world?


----------



## DnKslr (Jun 5, 2004)

> Aren't they the species with the longest fangs in the world?


I think you're right about that- I remember reading it on the display. It's no wonder thier head looks so large compared to other snakes thier size.


----------



## Crotalus (Jun 5, 2004)

Diane S said:
			
		

> I think you're right about that- I remember reading it on the display. It's no wonder thier head looks so large compared to other snakes thier size.


They have the longest fangs yes. But they are not located horizontal..
;-)

/Lelle


----------



## MizM (Jun 5, 2004)

Huh?   I thought they were around 2"? How on earth could they not be horizontal? Where do they keep them?


----------



## Crotalus (Jun 5, 2004)

MizM said:
			
		

> Huh?   I thought they were around 2"? How on earth could they not be horizontal? Where do they keep them?


Uhmm i mean the headshape dont necesserely are shaped wide cos they got long fangs. "Horizontal" - the fangs are located linear to the body (only one genus of snakes that i can think of got their fangs sticking out from their mouth - stilletto snake of South Africa). 
In gaboons case its probably because they have large venom glands and also the type of food they eat. I know there is a article about snake species different headshapes and the food they prefer but I do not have that book (Biology of the vipers).

/Lelle


----------



## copper89 (Jan 26, 2008)

MizM said:


> Huh?   I thought they were around 2"? How on earth could they not be horizontal? Where do they keep them?


There fangs are folded along the top of there jaw and when they strike they unfold the fangs like ther on hinges. Gaboons are extremly fast and extremly deadly. there fangs can and do grow to about 2 inches. Alot of people belive them to be slow and placid because there so big however thats there secret they can retain up to 90 percent fecal matter to weight the back ends down so they have a nice anchor and can strike there entire body lenght very quickly.

Copper


----------



## Rydog (Jan 26, 2008)

When I lived in Arfica, they would tell us that a gaboon is so dangerous because it is so docile and will not present itself until you have stepped on it etc.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 27, 2008)

I keep 2 - 4' to 5' Gaboons at work where I'm there primary keeper.  Loads of fun...this snake totally lulls you into complacency.

Wonderful creatures though!


----------

